# Shorts?



## Winny94 (Feb 19, 2015)

Getting to be that time of year. Pardon what is evidently an odd request, but does anyone know where I can find a pair of: slim/straight/slim straight, non cargo, 11"+ shorts in khaki or brown or navy or light blue?


----------



## WildCard22 (Feb 23, 2015)

I like Bill's Khaki's depending on your budget. J Crew would also be a good place to start.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Winny94 said:


> Getting to be that time of year. Pardon what is evidently an odd request, but does anyone know where I can find a pair of: slim/straight/slim straight, non cargo, 11"+ shorts in khaki or brown or navy or light blue?


If you wear a size 36, I have a nice NWT pair of blue flat front Bills Khakis shorts for sale on the Bay that I would be willing to make a deal on.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I almost NEVER need shorts in San Francisco, but when the weather calls for them I have a few pairs of (gasp) Ben Sherman chino shorts that are perfect in every way except for being made in China. I do, however, feel like a 5 year old when I wear them hahaha.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Duvel feels strongly about this. Shorts on grown men? No! Shorts on grown women? Yes, if well-qualified.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Duvel feels strongly about this. Shorts on grown men? No! Shorts on grown women? Yes, if well-qualified.


I've said it before, but when it gets over 100*F and we're sitting at 1,000% humidity in early August, pants are just uncomfortable regardless of how light they are. At that time of year, even cotton twill shorts are too hot- Im primarily in madras or linen shorts at that point.

also (gasp! horrors!) flip flops are the most comfortable thing at that point. I feel like one of these days I'm going to run into one of you guys at the grocery store when I'm wearing madras shorts, flip flops, and a t shirt, and I'm going to get verbally assaulted lol


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

But are you outside in the 100-degree heat and thousand-percent humidity all day? I can't recall a day since I was a teen where I had to spend a significant part of a hot summer day away from air conditioning, or at least some kind of cooled air indoors.

To each his own, of course. I will wear shorts at a beach or by poolside. That's strictly it, though. Otherwise I feel half dressed and uncomfortable.

I remember going to interview a prof at U of SC about his "important" research for an article I was writing. I walked into his office and about fell over backwards when he stood up and revealed he had been sitting behind his big, dark desk in short shorts. It was just weird.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> But are you outside in the 100-degree heat and thousand-percent humidity all day? I can't recall a day since I was a teen where I had to spend a significant part of a hot summer day away from air conditioning, or at least some kind of cooled air indoors.
> 
> To each his own, of course. I will wear shorts at a beach or by poolside. That's strictly it, though. Otherwise I feel half dressed and uncomfortable.
> 
> I remember going to interview a prof at U of SC about his "important" research for an article I was writing. I walked into his office and about fell over backwards when he stood up and revealed he had been sitting behind his big, dark desk in short shorts. It was just weird.


what about working in the yard? Mowing the lawn? Washing the car? Going for a pleasant walk in the summer evening (when it is still 90 degrees and 90% humidity? Or playing with your kids (or grandkids) at the park? Or playing sports? Or camping? Or sailing?


----------



## Winny94 (Feb 19, 2015)

Duvel said:


> Duvel feels strongly about this. Shorts on grown men? No! Shorts on grown women? Yes, if well-qualified.


Going to have to respectfully, but whole-heartedly, disagree.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> what about working in the yard? Mowing the lawn? Washing the car?


One has staff.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Going for a pleasant walk in the summer evening (when it is still 90 degrees and 90% humidity? Or playing with your kids (or grandkids) at the park? Or playing sports? Or camping? Or sailing?


One has light chinos.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You don't like shorts on women?



Winny94 said:


> Going to have to respectfully, but whole-heartedly, disagree.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you considered finding pants that you like, then have them altered into shorts?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Duvel said:


> One has staff.
> 
> One has light chinos.


Iowa must be nice. It's hotter here, and much more expensive. I'll do my own gardening and keep my shorts.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Context is everything. 100-degree heat and yard work, sure, I'll put on some grungy shorts so I can get the work done. Tennis court, raquetball court, rugby game, pickup basketball game, yep, the appropriate shorts and like attire. But as a staple item for wearing out in public, nope, not going there.



Tilton said:


> Iowa must be nice. It's hotter here, and much more expensive. I'll do my own gardening and keep my shorts.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Despite it being only March 15th, I have already at least 10 times this year wore one of my favorite combos: loafers (penny or tassel), shorts, and an untucked OCBD. To me, this is an incredibly comfortable and relaxed outfit. Perhaps not the best option if you have hairless, crooked shanks, but I have been told by my gay male friends that I have incredibly nice legs.

To the OP, try LL Bean. Unless I'm going for some outre color or patch madras shorts, they are my go-to.


----------



## Winny94 (Feb 19, 2015)

sbdivemaster said:


> Have you considered finding pants that you like, then have them altered into shorts?


I haven't... But I just may do that.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I live in Florida, therefore I live in shorts. Wouldn't have it any other way. If I spent my days hiding out in the air conditioning, I'd have a pretty miserable existence (for me, anyway). I love being outdoors....on the water, on the golf course, etc.....and I love being comfortable. Shorts are an essential part of my lifestyle. 

I don't think we need to spend an inordnate amount of forum space defending shorts and their merits. We clearly have an outlier here, who for his own reasons likes to keep his legs covered in public. As we all agree, to each their own....no matter how idiosyncratic.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

I have very little use for shorts in breezy San Francisco, but I fully appreciate their utility in places that are inhabited by normal people. FLCracka has just made a succinct and compelling case for wearing them. But does anyone think that shorts that have a hem just below the knee look good? I've never seen any that flatter the wearer. A hem just above the knee is optimal in my opinion.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's idiosyncratic for a man to want to keep his legs covered? Really?

I'll take this opportunity to explain why it's a thing for me, and then I'll let it go. Shorts are for children, for little boys. That's probably not rational, but that's the way it is. Like pink dresses are for little girls. As I see it, when a grown man chooses to wear shorts out in public (not for utilitarian reasons or for sports), by donning the attire of a small child, he is willingly opting into being cast as that child. He is, in effect, self-infantalizing. And I guess that's fine--if you're into that. If you buy into the man-child aesthetic--and I believe MANY American men do--then that is for you. I believe this is why many college-aged "dudes" look okay in shorts--they're between boyhood and manhood, for all purposes.

I don't deny that shorts are sometimes practical. I own a few pairs to wear on hot days to get things done and to use for working out and for sports. I also like them, as I said, for the beach and poolside. In those places, the rules of propriety in attire are different from most other places.

But you'll never catch me wearing shorts to a restaurant, no matter how casual, or to the movies, or shopping, or to work. Inappropriate. And would mean my opting for the man-boy stereotype, so apparently embraced in our strange culture, that I deplore.

That's all. Pretty simple and reasonable, really.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

It is easy to denounce the wearing of shorts when one lives in Iowa. I invite one to visit my latitude between April and October to experience humidity at its finest.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

What do we talk about when we talk about short?

I recall a style (late-1950s ) called 'clam-diggers' which were pants that came down about four inches below the knee. I guess they were sort of Capri pants for men. Now shorts, if you can call them that, often come down below the knee by an inch or so. Then, at the other extreme, there are/were cut-off jeans with about an inch inseam.

There's a lot of room for discussion.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

FL my friend, I have spent time in Florida midsummer without resorting to shorts. If you will permit me, I remain thoroughly unconvinced by any argument from climate as explanation.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you been to Iowa in July and August? Trust me, it is hellish. But like Shaver, I don't buy climate as rationale, I mean, explanation. I've lived in the hell of Columbia, SC, without once donning shorts. I have lived in the pit of the over-hyped suburban yuppie hell they call Atlanta without once exposing my lovely calves in the Peachtree Street restaurants.



drlivingston said:


> It is easy to denounce the wearing of shorts when one lives in Iowa. I invite one to visit my latitude between April and October to experience humidity at its finest.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Duvel said:


> Have you been to Iowa in July and August? It can get hellish. But like Shaver, I don't buy reason as rationale, I mean, explanation. I've lived in the hell of Columbia, SC, without once donning shorts. I have lived in the pit of the over-hyped suburban yuppie hell they call Atlanta without once exposing my lovlely calves to the Georgia public.


Is your resistance an aesthetic issue, or more psychological? As for Shaver's last point, do you wear a raincoat or use an umbrella when it rains?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll take this opportunity to explain why it's a thing for me, and then I'll let it go. Shorts are for children, for little boys. That's probably not rational, but that's the way it is. Like pink dresses are for little girls. As I see it, when a grown man chooses to wear shorts out in public (not for utilitarian reasons or for sports), by donning the attire of a small child, he is willingly opting into being cast as that child. He is, in effect, self-infantalizing. And I guess that's fine--if you're into that. If you buy into the man-child aesthetic--and I believe MANY American men do--then that is for you. I believe this is why many college-aged "dudes" look okay in shorts--they're between boyhood and manhood, for all purposes. 

I don't deny that shorts are sometimes practical. I own a few pairs to wear on hot days to get things done and to use for working out and for sports. I also like them, as I said, for the beach and poolside. In those places, the rules of propriety in attire are different from most other places. 

But you'll never catch me wearing shorts to a restaurant, no matter how casual, or to the movies, or shopping, or to work. Inappropriate. And would mean my opting for the man-boy stereotype, so apparently embraced in our strange culture, that I deplore. 

That's all. Pretty simple and reasonable, really.




xcubbies said:


> Is your resistance an aesthetic issue, or more psychological? As for Shaver's last point, do you wear a raincoat or use an umbrella when it rains?


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I can agree with you now. I wear shorts in public in the summer, but I won't go out to dinner anywhere but the taqueria on my block, and I definitely wouldn't go out to public social events (like meeting friends at the bar) in shorts. Shorts have their place, and you recognize that in a totally reasonable way.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, Tilton. I began to notice, a long time ago, how the media--especially advertising--perpetuate a characterization of the American man as dumb and tasteless. Watch any Bud Lite commercial or whatever. We are dumb fools, by the image the media perpetuate. At first, when I saw this, I thought, but that's not the way we are. And then I started observing how "we" are in real life, and yes, it's true. Either the media are correct, or we are letting the media shape how we are (I think it's the latter). 

And I see this all the time. Men I know in real life act stupid, dress badly, behave horribly, and it's supposed to be cute, or normal, because that's the cute, normal image on TV. I don't want to be a TV male.


----------



## Tahmasp (Mar 15, 2014)

Duvel said:


> But you'll never catch me wearing shorts to a restaurant, no matter how casual, or to the movies, or shopping, or to work. Inappropriate. And would mean my opting for the man-boy stereotype, so apparently embraced in our strange culture, that I deplore.
> 
> That's all. Pretty simple and reasonable, really.


It's fine if you prefer not to wear shorts, but universalizing your preference into law and making a larger cultural argument around that law is absolutely not reasonable. I'm not the first one to say this, but every generation draws arbitrary lines around what's appropriate and what's inappropriate. The trad wardrobe isn't the Platonic ideal of appropriateness, it was an innovation that, at the time, made men's clothing casual and youthful. It was the mainstreaming of a bunch of college students' attempt to make a suit and tie more comfortable. Ironically, in their day, trad clothes accomplished exactly the same thing that shorts have accomplished in our own. I'm sure that older gentlemen in the 50's railed against button-down collars and coat-style shirts (as opposed to popover-style) using exactly the same language that you're using to denounce shorts.

We all pick the arbitrary rules that make the most sense to us, and we might all wish that more people agreed with us about which rules should be followed. But claiming that our favorite rules are THE rules, and everyone else is symptomatic of general cultural decline, rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Point taken, although I disagree, and it's still a pretty bad look. I lump shorts in with backwards baseball caps, Stealers jerseys, and, yes, flip flops.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> It's idiosyncratic for a man to want to keep his legs covered? Really?


In the 21st (or 20th) century....yes. Quite.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

And I have to assume, in that case, that we mean idiosyncratic is a good thing?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Sure!


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Pentheos said:


> Despite it being only March 15th, I have already at least 10 times this year wore one of my favorite combos: loafers (penny or tassel), shorts, and an untucked OCBD. To me, this is an incredibly comfortable and relaxed outfit. Perhaps not the best option if you have hairless, crooked shanks, but I have been told by my gay male friends that I have incredibly nice legs.
> 
> To the OP, try LL Bean. Unless I'm going for some outre color or patch madras shorts, they are my go-to.


one of my favorites too! AND decidedly trad!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I wear shorts to the grocery store, mass, thrifting, Ruth's Chris, etc. The only time that I am sure to wear pants in the summer is if I attend a wedding or funeral. You can bare your legs and not be a slob. 100% humidity dictates that I have to place comfort over formality.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> It's idiosyncratic for a man to want to keep his legs covered? Really?
> 
> I'll take this opportunity to explain why it's a thing for me, and then I'll let it go. Shorts are for children, for little boys. That's probably not rational, but that's the way it is. Like pink dresses are for little girls. As I see it, when a grown man chooses to wear shorts out in public (not for utilitarian reasons or for sports), by donning the attire of a small child, he is willingly opting into being cast as that child. He is, in effect, self-infantalizing. And I guess that's fine--if you're into that. If you buy into the man-child aesthetic--and I believe MANY American men do--then that is for you. I believe this is why many college-aged "dudes" look okay in shorts--they're between boyhood and manhood, for all purposes.
> 
> ...


You can't really argue that your position is "reasonable" when you have already stated that your thoughts on the subject are "not rational." You are better off just saying something to the effect that your personal taste dictates that you not wear shorts and stick with that instead of trying to defend it.


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

If Billax and Ensiferous wear shorts, I'ma wear shorts.


----------



## Winny94 (Feb 19, 2015)

Duvel said:


> It's idiosyncratic for a man to want to keep his legs covered? Really?
> 
> I'll take this opportunity to explain why it's a thing for me, and then I'll let it go. Shorts are for children, for little boys. That's probably not rational, but that's the way it is. Like pink dresses are for little girls. As I see it, when a grown man chooses to wear shorts out in public (not for utilitarian reasons or for sports), by donning the attire of a small child, he is willingly opting into being cast as that child. He is, in effect, self-infantalizing. And I guess that's fine--if you're into that. If you buy into the man-child aesthetic--and I believe MANY American men do--then that is for you. I believe this is why many college-aged "dudes" look okay in shorts--they're between boyhood and manhood, for all purposes.
> 
> ...


...wow


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Spin Evans said:


> If Billax and Ensiferous wear shorts, I'ma wear shorts.


I'ma wear 'em too. The stuff above about self-infantilizing (just wow), man-child and pink dresses is just goofy IMO.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

We need to turn this into a WSAYW thread...(what shorts are you wearing?).

From a master:

https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2014_09_07_archive.html


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

So we went from someone looking for shorts to denouncing shorts with pretty ridiculous explanations of why. Incredible.


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Just to add another voice to the hot climate debate. Hong Kong summers can hit 99% humidity and 35 degrees and I still wear pants (and a jacket and a tie, mostly). I may not agree with Duval's point about shorts being solely the domain of the man-child, but certainly from a traditional view they are mostly inappropriate. It doesn't matter if it's the 21st century or not. That doesn't really mean anything. One example that comes to mind (as possibly appropriate wear on a hot summer evening after work enjoying alfresco dining) are suit shorts. I'm sure many here would have strong opinions against them, and I don't wear them myself, but at least they are undeniably "adult" shorts.


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

I was at a meeting of a newspaper company's editors who had picked the capital of a tropical Latin American country for the meeting's venue. We had all met at the Miami airport in the morning wearing blazers, khakis and polo shirts, not because "we got the memo" but because that was standard casual yet dignified dress. When we arrived we had the afternoon free so after we checked in we met again in the hotel lobby to step out for some sightseeing. Everyone, except yours truly, had changed into Bermuda shorts -- I just shed the blazer. For them, the tropics meant tourist gear. For me, raised in that very capital, shorts were inappropriate. It would've been impolite to say anything so I kept to myself that no men wore shorts in that city except hustlers and a handful of hipsters, our group belonging to neither. 
It's the culture. Wrong there. Right in American suburbs and campuses. From the latter we get the madras shorts/untucked OCBD/pennies or tassels (I prefer beat-up white bucks) look already discussed. The weather? In my childhood in that tropical city men wore white linen suits -- professional men all the time, working-class men when stepping out Saturday night. Yes, there are ways to beat the climate and be covered and proper. That style has passed (alas!). Like others in this thread I live in a hot and steamy American environment and I wear shorts much though certainly not all the time. Showing one's legs? I agree with the fashion maven quoted about how wearing anything but OTC socks could show the wearer's legs. "As long as they are not infirmed", he said.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I guess I derailed the thread a bit, no? But hey, you guys followed. And I warned you. I have strong feelings about this. 

To the OP's question, try J. Crew, JC Penney, or Target.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Admittedly, I look pretty ridiculous trying to wear shorts in public and almost never do so. However, I've seen so many others wear them and do so quite successfully...looking quite appropriately, comfortably and handsomely clothed in the process. To each his own...be yourselves!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes! Be yourselves. In anything but shorts, please.


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

I have found appropriate length shorts for informal out and about from Nordstrom's house brand and BB.

I wonder, Duvel, if you feel as strongly about the sartorial right to bare arms. Long sleeves in summer also?
Yes, another derail.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Chris, I've said my piece. I don't feel like belaboring it and sidetracking the thread more than I have already.



ChrisRS said:


> I have found appropriate length shorts for informal out and about from Nordstrom's house brand and BB.
> 
> I wonder, Duvel, if you feel as strongly about the sartorial right to bare arms. Long sleeves in summer also?
> Yes, another derail.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

So long as they're not the beyond knee length cargo variety, I'm all for them.

I'm disappointed to see that the only must-iron option from LE is has a "sueded" finish.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Duvel said:


> Context is everything. 100-degree heat and yard work, sure, I'll put on some grungy shorts so I can get the work done. Tennis court, raquetball court, rugby game, pickup basketball game, yep, the appropriate shorts and like attire. But as a staple item for wearing out in public, nope, not going there.


I more or less feel the same way, won't even wear shorts on the golf course, but that may be to keep my legs protected in some of the more remote places my ball ends up in.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

mjo_1 said:


> So long as they're not the beyond knee length variety.


Man-pris


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

efdll said:


> ...childhood in that tropical city men wore white linen suits -- professional men all the time, working-class men when stepping out Saturday night. Yes, there are ways to beat the climate and be covered and proper. That style has passed (alas!). Like others in this thread I live in a hot and steamy American environment and I wear shorts much though certainly not all the time.


I'd wear shorts to a clambake, or to grill burgers, but I'd never wear them to go anywhere, esp. dancing, nor have I ever seen a dancer in shorts: not in CA, not in NYC, not in Miami (I've never been to Havana, but I've seen videos: no shorts). Clearly the heat and humidity are not the determining factors.

Edit: Sorry, I didn't mean that to sound censorious. I like shorts in some context. Certainly I'd wear untucked shirt + sweater tied around my neck + Topsiders in context.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The reviews on the current Lighthouse shorts do not look favourable. I had never even heard of them because I haven't been following Lands' End for a while. Not sure why they have such trouble introducing a decent quality chino for the price and then missing the mark on quality later on, presumably saying, "Oh, guess they weren't that great after all," before moving on to another name of the moment and lowering the rise even further into absurdity. The Legacy Chino was great, once upon a time. Now there's no consistency in names, fit, or quality whatsoever.



eagle2250 said:


> Admittedly, I look pretty ridiculous trying to wear shorts in public and almost never do so. However, I've seen so many others wear them and do so quite successfully...looking quite appropriately, comfortably and handsomely clothed in the process. To each his own...be yourselves!


At the risk of sounding conceited, my legs are pretty damn nice so I have no issue wearing shorts. I also know a few women who think it's a "crime" to cover up nice calves all the time when the weather is warm. While I respect Alan Flusser in some things, the alluded passage about wearing OTC socks with shorts is plenty silly and will get you laughed out of everywhere but the golf course.

I'm sure the usual brigade of "HAIRY MAN LEGS!!!" shouters will come in any moment. To them I say the problem is yours if you can't handle the sight of another man's legs.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Jovan said:


> The reviews on the current Lighthouse shorts do not look favourable. I had never even heard of them because I haven't been following Lands' End for a while. Not sure why they have such trouble introducing a decent quality chino for the price and then missing the mark on quality later on, presumably saying, "Oh, guess they weren't that great after all," before moving on to another name of the moment and lowering the rise even further into absurdity. The Legacy Chino was great, once upon a time. Now there's no consistency in names, fit, or quality whatsoever.
> 
> At the risk of sounding conceited, *my legs are pretty damn nice so I have no issue wearing shorts*. I also know a few women who think it's a "crime" to cover up nice calves all the time when the weather is warm. While I respect Alan Flusser in some things, the alluded passage about wearing OTC socks with shorts is plenty silly and will get you laughed out of everywhere but the golf course.
> 
> I'm sure the usual brigade of "HAIRY MAN LEGS!!!" shouters will come in any moment. To them I say the problem is yours if you can't handle the sight of another man's legs.


The campaign for Jovan to show us his legs starts here. C'mon J-man lets see those dainty pins.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wanted to mention NMLC is a good option right now. I went last weekend and the Jersey Gardens NMLC had Incotex Chinolino shorts for $60ish. (Incotex trousers are usually $300+) The RL outlet had purple label made in Italy shorts for about the same price too. They also had some black label shorts, but as I've never been able to wear that line I didn't really pay attention to the price.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm both a verbal and a visual learner. Perhaps some visual examples of the tradly wearing of shorts would be helpful.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Duvel said:


> I'm both a verbal and a visual learner. Perhaps some visual examples of the tradly wearing of shorts would be helpful.


I would say that you've made your point with this photo. Be prepared for the other side photos as most anything would look better. I am actually enjoying this...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This may be a more appropriate option for a young, single guy.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Duvel said:


> I'm both a verbal and a visual learner. Perhaps some visual examples of the tradly wearing of shorts would be helpful.


Is this too horrifying? I know it will be for Shaver, as this was taken in the walk in closet, and the laundry bin appears to have collapsed.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

L-feld said:


> Is this too horrifying? I know it will be for Shaver, as this was taken in the walk in closet, and the laundry bin appears to have collapsed.


What the!!?? :angry:


----------



## Ensiferous (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

Depends on your environment and your comfort level.

In Hawaii, it's obviously not uncommon to see men in shorts. Hawaiian business is done in "Aloha Wear" meaning Hawaiian shirt and Dress slacks, but everything else is usually shorts. If you work out, are active, control your diet, and are lean, shorts usually look good on you as long as they are stylish and not too short. 

Unlike Florida, there is less AC in Hawaii because most rely on trade winds for cooling. Yet, it gets hot and humid at times and if the winds die, it's horrible. Shorts are welcome in most circumstances when it's that hot. Although you do get acclimated, and soon 80 feels normal to you.

-Aloha


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Duvel said:


> I'm both a verbal and a visual learner. Perhaps some visual examples of the tradly wearing of shorts would be helpful.


Duvel,

For some reason, I always pictured you a little younger.:cool2:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Actually, those are from a few years back. Before I started working out.



Woofa said:


> Duvel,
> 
> For some reason, I always pictured you a little younger.:cool2:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah. Sorry, mate, your gov't is pretty dumb putting you into a war zone in shorts. Hope you don't scrape your knees when you have to dive for cover.



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

O M G.



L-feld said:


> Is this too horrifying? I know it will be for Shaver, as this was taken in the walk in closet, and the laundry bin appears to have collapsed.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Jovan said:


> ...At the risk of sounding conceited, my legs are pretty damn nice...


This nice?


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Shaver said:


> C'mon J-man lets see those *dainty pins*.


Haha, what a funny descriptor.


----------



## Hullabaloo (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with a number of Duvel's points but different climates and cultures must be taken into account when deciding what to wear. In New Orleans the heat and humidity is such that you cannot avoid shorts unless you want to remain indoors for several months of the year. A pair of lightweight khakis sounds nice but walk more than 50 yards and your trousers will be drenched. 

If you work in an office during the week you can spend your days in a suit, but on weekends if you want to take the dog for a walk, go watch your kids play baseball, run errands, etc. there is no way to avoid shorts. So most people spend much of the weekend in shorts around here and I don't see that as unreasonable. Also, there is a world of difference between someone dressed in seersucker shorts, a polo shirt and straw hat, and someone in cargo shorts, a t-shirt and a baseball hat on backwards.

As for the argument that shorts are for kids, isn't one of the charms of the trad look that the staple items look good on little kids, old men and everyone in between?


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> Duvel feels strongly about this. Shorts on grown men? No! Shorts on grown women? Yes, if well-qualified.


Duvel is wise.

Frankly, if a grown man is going to wear shorts when not actually swimming or on safari, he might as well go the whole way and just go around in a nappy. Heat is no excuse for aesthetic terrorism, which is all that shorts are.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

One can wear pants that are sufficiently lightweight to beat the heat. As I've mentioned, I've lived in hellishly hot spots. Light cotton is very breathable and comfortable, especially if you opt for a looser fit. There's no reason this option can't be as comfortable as a pair of shorts.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I live in South Texas on the coast, and a lot of people say that the breeze off of the water helps cool the city down. That's a lie. This picture was taken a block away from my house, and when it's 105 out, but feels like 110 this does not help, it only makes it feel stickier out.









So, unless I absolutely HAVE to wear pant's you will find me in some variance of the following:


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of short shorts - Patagonia stand-ups and 6" RL chinos, etc., but those new LE Lighthouses shorts look hideous.

Short is fine, tapered is not.


----------



## Winny94 (Feb 19, 2015)

Duvel said:


> One can wear pants that are sufficiently lightweight to beat the heat. As I've mentioned, I've lived in hellishly hot spots. Light cotton is very breathable and comfortable, especially if you opt for a looser fit. There's no reason this option can't be as comfortable as a pair of shorts.


If I'm not mistaken, you said you had stated your piece and would be done. Since you continue to stoke the fire, I kindly ask that you take your irrational point of view to a different thread.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

But Dmontez, how much time do you actually spend out in that heat? Isn't most of your day indoors?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> I live in South Texas on the coast, and a lot of people say that the breeze off of the water helps cool the city down. That's a lie.
> 
> So, unless I absolutely HAVE to wear pant's you will find me in some variance of the following:


 That's basically my summer casual rig right there.



Duvel said:


> But Dmontez, how much time do you actually spend out in that heat? Isn't most of your day indoors?


Even indoors it can suck. If your at home, AC gets expensive (or worse, sometimes breaks), and in public, humidity doesn't care if you're inside or outside.

to be fair- if I'm going to dinner, I'll wear pants to that. But shorts the rest of the day.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Here's the thing Winny: if a chap were to enquire what's the best way to kill my wife - knife or gun?' would you consider it unreasonable if some of us discouraged the murder?


Winny94 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you said you had stated your piece and would be done. Since you continue to stoke the fire, I kindly ask that you take your irrational point of view to a different thread.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Duvel said:


> But Dmontez, how much time do you actually spend out in that heat? Isn't most of your day indoors?


 Duvel, good point, but a good part of my day is spent outdoors at least I feel like it is. I work from home, and take care of my currently 8 month old son. We take our pup out for 3-4 walks a day each time it lasts 20-30 minutes. Don't get me wrong it's not that I don't enjoy wearing pants, and some days I may even force myself to wear linen or seersucker unnecessarily just because I miss wearing pants. Jeans? Forget about it wearing jeans in this climate is the absolute worst.

Running errands on the weekend? The worst part of any day is the 3 minutes it takes for your car to go from the oven it is when parked without shade to somewhat comfortable. Going from one store to another hopefully your car cools down before you have to get out of it again.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

How is kindly asking me to leave at all kind? Besides... what Shaver said.



Winny94 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you said you had stated your piece and would be done. Since you continue to stoke the fire, I kindly ask that you take your irrational point of view to a different thread.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Il Signor Crispone said:


> Duvel is wise.
> 
> Frankly, if a grown man is going to wear shorts when not actually swimming or on safari, he might as well go the whole way and just go around in a nappy. Heat is no excuse for aesthetic terrorism, which is all that shorts are.


Aesthetic Terrorism?

Don't you think that is a little histrionic? I have read Billax's post on shorts on his blog. I think that should settle it.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

^Agreed.


And people wonder why many of the old guard members have left.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Spot on! Both points.

I jest, of course. Although I feel strongly about the matter, I'm hardly wise about anything, let alone trad clothing. However, you are all still very wrong for wearing shorts. Full stop. 



Il Signor Crispone said:


> *Duvel is wise.*
> 
> Frankly, if a grown man is going to wear shorts when not actually swimming or on safari, he might as well go the whole way and just go around in a nappy. Heat is no excuse for *aesthetic terrorism*, which is all that shorts are.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Shorts are now bad? You guys are precious.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Bad is highly subjective. Wrong, however... .



WillBarrett said:


> Shorts are now bad? You guys are precious.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Meh. I'll stand by it.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Meh. Okay.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

This trad guy doesn't seem to be concerned about the informality of wearing shorts...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That's different. He's beach-side.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I sometimes wear shorts in the hot summertime, I rarely wear them outside, just inside my house.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

The argument for most here - even Duvel - isn't so much one of shorts vs. no shorts, but rather when such attire (and the type of attire itself) is appropriate. I wear chino shorts only in very casual situations, and the shorts approach the top of my knee and are usually worn with OCBDs or the like, and boat shoes. In other situations, I wouldn't consider wearing them.

It appears Shaver would never wear shorts, and that's fine, too. Someone who has shown himself to be so estimable deserves to wear whatever his good sartorial sense dictates...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

WillBarrett said:


> Shorts are now bad? You guys are precious.


Well, that's one word for it.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said his "final word" on the matter about ten of his posts ago. I took the "over" as soon as he said such. 3,000 posts in 12 months....who has time for activities requiring shorts?!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> I sometimes wear shorts in the hot summertime, I rarely wear them outside, just inside my house.


Non seqitur?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not even getting started!  Okay, fine. I won't say another word. Promise. Can we be friends now?



FLCracka said:


> Duvel said his "final word" on the matter about ten of his posts ago. I took the "over" as soon as he said such. 3,000 posts in 12 months....who has time for activities requiring shorts?!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I'm not even getting started!  Okay, fine. I won't say another word. Promise. Can we be friends now?


Of course, but I'll be wearing shorts.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Let me flesh this out a bit further.

If I’m vacationing in an urban environment – NYC, San Francisco, etc. – I’m not going to wear shorts, even if it’s hot as blazes outside. I would never wore shorts if I were travelling in Europe or the UK. But when I’m bumming around Alabama with three kids in tow with 95 degrees and 90% humidity, I’m going to wear shorts. Tastefully, of course, but I won’t apologize for shorts, polos and boat shoes when I’m downing barbecue and cheap Mexican food in the middle of July.

But here’s the thing – for those of us along the Gulf Coast and lower Atlantic (SEC/ACC country) – we wear shorts and boat shoes not just because they’re comfortable and we’re hot, but also because many of us spend significant time near the coast – beach, lake or river – and so “coastal” wear is less distinguishable from what I might wear to Lowe’s on a Saturday morning to buy yard fertilizer. If I left the office right now, I could be at eating dinner and looking out at the Gulf of Mexico. When I was at UA, I had friends who went to the beach almost every weekend, so it made little sense to put away the coastal wear on Monday morning. The lines are blurry, because if you’ve got easy access to the lake and the beach, it makes little sense to discard that clothing just because you’ve returned to your suburb on Sunday night.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ewww...

Well. Okay.



FLCracka said:


> Of course, but I'll be wearing shorts.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

WillBarrett said:


> Let me flesh this out a bit further.
> 
> If I'm vacationing in an urban environment - NYC, San Francisco, etc. - I'm not going to wear shorts, even if it's hot as blazes outside.  I would never wore shorts if I were travelling in Europe or the UK. But when I'm bumming around Alabama with three kids in tow with 95 degrees and 90% humidity, I'm going to wear shorts. Tastefully, of course, but I won't apologize for shorts, polos and boat shoes when I'm downing barbecue and cheap Mexican food in the middle of July.
> 
> But here's the thing - for those of us along the Gulf Coast and lower Atlantic (SEC/ACC country) - we wear shorts and boat shoes not just because they're comfortable and we're hot, but also because many of us spend significant time near the coast - beach, lake or river - and so "coastal" wear is less distinguishable from what I might wear to Lowe's on a Saturday morning to buy yard fertilizer. If I left the office right now, I could be at eating dinner and looking out at the Gulf of Mexico. When I was at UA, I had friends who went to the beach almost every weekend, so it made little sense to put away the coastal wear on Monday morning. The lines are blurry, because if you've got easy access to the lake and the beach, it makes little sense to discard that clothing just because you've returned to your suburb on Sunday night.


Well said. And as someone who grew up on the Mississippi Gulf Coast, I totally agree with this. BUT, lets not presume that only the coastal folks are near a lake most of the summer. Those of who may be landlocked in Kansas are still near the lake and still wear shorts and look just fine wearing them! And this line "I won't apologize for shorts, polos and boat shoes when I'm downing barbecue and cheap Mexican food in the middle of July" just makes me very anxious for summer! I can't wait. These midwestern winters are getting longer as I get older!


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

I believe the anti-short sentiment is a direct result of where you live. I live in the Chicago area and I cannot fathom how you would not wear shorts in July through early September. The "JFK look" is the standard attire for most males, except for formal events, all summer long. The key is to wear the proper length of shorts and make sure they have been pressed. Also, and just as important, spend some money on the shorts. I wear a shirt and tie to work five days a week and could not imagine coming home and putting on long pants when it is 75 degrees out and humid. For those of you that live in cooler, cloudy areas, I can totally understand the fear and disdain for shorts. A pair of "out of bounds" stakes is not a good look. Duvel, I cannot understand how you can live in DesMoines in the summer and not wear shorts. My son goes to school in Ames, and it is an oven there in the summer.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

irish, I've already said too much. If you'd like to read back through my diatribes, you'll see it's all there.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

No, you're fine. Some people take themselves too seriously here. I don't think you are one of them. Plus, I've been in Des Moines and I get your reaction to how people dress. I thought "formal wear" was an Iowa Hawkeyes leather coat. Seriously, they are good people. That was a Bear's fan joke about Green Bay fans.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Shaver said:


> The campaign for Jovan to show us his legs starts here. C'mon J-man lets see those dainty pins.


Not quite shorts weather yet at 60F. Wait until it's 70+ and my day off!

I also plan on tapering a few pairs at work because I don't care for the baggy, WWII khakis look -- short or full length.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Shaver said:


> I should imagine that a skirt sans knickers would be even more comfortable than shorts in humid weather. Have any of you chaps considered this mode?


You have obviously not had to deal with the type of weather we are talking about. Anyone who is experienced in this climate will tell you that going without "knickers" is just asking for some pretty serious chafing. In my experience very breathable boxer briefs are the best type of knickers for serious heat.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Darn, I was in the wrong theatre. Bleeding Madras is no longer the main feature. No problem, here now and I got my popcorn, my sodapop and my skittles. Please continue. opcorn:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

True. Good people here, but not very keen on dressing well. The standard uniform is Hawkeye black and gold. It's everywhere. From one corner of the state to the other.



irish95 said:


> No, you're fine. Some people take themselves too seriously here. I don't think you are one of them. Plus, I've been in Des Moines and I get your reaction to how people dress. I thought "formal wear" was an Iowa Hawkeyes leather coat. Seriously, they are good people. That was a Bear's fan joke about Green Bay fans.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

By gum! You were quick off the mark.

I almost instantly deleted that post as I considered it to be too frivolous a quip in respect of a subject I feel quite serious about.sorry.


Dmontez said:


> You have obviously not had to deal with the type of weather we are talking about. Anyone who is experienced in this climate will tell you that going without "knickers" is just asking for some pretty serious chafing. In my experience very breathable boxer briefs are the best type of knickers for serious heat.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I shall be waiting for the post. Don't let me down.:cofee:



Jovan said:


> Not quite shorts weather yet at 60F. Wait until it's 70+ and my day off!
> 
> I also plan on tapering a few pairs at work because I don't care for the baggy, WWII khakis look -- short or full length.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone (Jul 18, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Aesthetic Terrorism?
> 
> Don't you think that is a little histrionic? I have read Billax's post on shorts on his blog. I think that should settle it.


On the contrary, I think it was a masterful example of understatement and restraint.

Or it might just have been tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Dmontez said:


> I live in South Texas on the coast, and a lot of people say that the breeze off of the water helps cool the city down. That's a lie. This picture was taken a block away from my house, and when it's 105 out, but feels like 110 this does not help, it only makes it feel stickier out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's nothing whatsoever wrong with the above look. It helps that I really like the shirt. In fact, I have one just like it. When I saw it on deep discount at Macy's last summer, I could not resist. Yep, a fine look.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Even though I don't agree with Duvels opinion 100%, I sure as hell respect his tenacity on this matter haha.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL. I have strong feelings.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Even though I don't agree with Duvels opinion 100%, I sure as hell respect his tenacity on this matter haha.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Woofa said:


> Darn, I was in the wrong theatre. Bleeding Madras is no longer the main feature. No problem, here now and I got my popcorn, my sodapop and my skittles. Please continue. opcorn:


Gimme a second:



Untucked, "unauthentic" madras.....check
pocket on said madras shirt actually being used to hold sunglasses.....check
shorts.....check
espadrilles.....check
popcorn.....check
utter lack of concern.....check

...as you were, gents :happy:


----------



## Winny94 (Feb 19, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Gimme a second:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since this his thread is already derailed; how do men sit like that without squishing things that shouldn't be squished?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^By wearing espadrilles.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. As I recall, in his younger days, Marion Wayne wore espadrilles with the mid 1950's version of 'hot pants' or perhaps they were the forerunner of 'speedos.' Then again, perhaps only "The Duke" could pull a rig like that off.......and perhaps he should have!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I am curious though, what does everyone here think of the slim fitting shorts from decades ago? What I don't understand is why they'll make jeans and chinos tight as all get out these days yet the shorts are still pretty loose.

Here's a more extreme example, probably something I would not do since even my jeans aren't that tight:



Spin Evans said:


> I disagree that laces are a must. The socks...well, maybe not.


And some that are more moderate in their fit:



hardline_42 said:


> Boat shoes, camp mocs and simple canvas sneakers are all fine if you prefer laces and are going for a very casual look. I disagree that loafers don't go with shorts. Penny loafers with shorts is a classic look.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Obviously it comes down to what sort of gams you have.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Admittedly, I look pretty ridiculous trying to wear shorts in public and almost never do so. However, I've seen so many others wear them and do so quite successfully...looking quite appropriately, comfortably and handsomely clothed in the process. To each his own...be yourselves!


I sometimes wear shorts too just because of the extreme heat and humidity but it just feels embarrassing when you got hairy legs and you have people staring.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLCracka said:


> In the 21st (or 20th) century....yes. Quite.


cause men are embarrassed by hairy legs and cellulite.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FLCracka said:


> Non seqitur?


I was always afraid of showing off my hairy legs.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

xcubbies said:


> Obviously it comes down to what sort of gams you have.


In response to what I posted?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Jovan said:


> In response to what I posted?


No, Jovan, just a general observation. I'm sure you have sound grounds for wearing shorts, though they must look a bit incongruous with a bolo tie.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Amusing, though I brought my east coast style here from Florida. No western wear besides the occasional pointed yoke, snap button shirt for me.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Behind the times, Shaver.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

This thread is reeeeeeally pushing me towards buying some Chubbies...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> This thread is reeeeeeally pushing me towards buying some Chubbies...


Are those things still around? My son used to wear those in middle school. I tried a pair but they looked pretty ridiculous on me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Are those things still around? My son used to wear those in middle school. I tried a pair but they looked pretty ridiculous on me.


Not sure how long they've been around, but these (pic from their website):


ive been wanting these for July 4th/Memorial Day/summer cookouts/etc, but this thread is making me want them even more.

i also want these, because Texas:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^They peaked in popularity around here a few years ago. I always viewed them as copies of the old PRL elastic waisted cotton shorts I used to wear when I was a kid.


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

I just recalled an issue I had with wearing shorts about 8 years ago.

I was in Florida on business and took my girlfriend. I had a busy day and skipped lunch, so I was understandably hungry. My girlfriend and I decided to go out for an early dinner around 5 ish. It was summer and it was hot, easily in the upper 80's with high humidity, and felt more like the mid 90's. I wore a nice polo shirt and some dressier shorts, along with deck shoes. We decided to try a restaurant that looked casual but good and had outdoor dining. At the early bird hour of 5 PM it was almost empty. We went in and told the hostess we didn't have a reservation but would like dinner.

The hostess literally looked me up and down in a very odd sort of a way that was obviously judgmental, then called the owner or manager over and said, "He wants dinner here.". The owner looked at my shorts and said, "Sorry, we have no availability.". If you were there, you'd agree it was obviously my shorts that were the issue.

I made it a point to look around at the nearly empty restaurant, then visibly shrugged my shoulders and said, "Fine. We'll dine elsewhere.". We left. It didn't look like a "dress for dinner" restaurant, but obviously they had a "No Shorts' policy. The next restaurant seated us without any trouble. 

I'm not advocating wearing shorts to dinner, but I have seen plenty of Floridian and Hawaiian men wear shorts in the tropical evening for dining. Certainly not at an upscale restaurant, but the place I was describing was typical casual Floridian looking - think "Cheeseburgers in Paradise" type atmosphere. Obviously, the owner/manager thought it to be upscale and/or had standards for dinner dress. From then on, after 5 PM, I always make it a point to put on dress slacks no matter how hot the temperature or what kind of restaurant atmosphere.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

BillyB said:


> I just recalled an issue I had with wearing shorts about 8 years ago.
> 
> I was in Florida on business and took my girlfriend. I had a busy day and skipped lunch, so I was understandably hungry. My girlfriend and I decided to go out for an early dinner around 5 ish. It was summer and it was hot, easily in the upper 80's with high humidity, and felt more like the mid 90's. I wore a nice polo shirt and some dressier shorts, along with deck shoes. We decided to try a restaurant that looked casual but good and had outdoor dining. At the early bird hour of 5 PM it was almost empty. We went in and told the hostess we didn't have a reservation but would like dinner.
> 
> ...


Must not have been the pan handle...


----------



## tocohillsguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe some prefer this look....

https://www.scotyard.com/images/Insta-Kilt-Model-2-Large.jpg


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

rwaldron said:


> Must not have been the pan handle...


Pan handle? Begging you mean?


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Florida Pan Handle

https://www.hotstays.com/Florida.html


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tweed McVay said:


> Florida Pan Handle
> 
> https://www.hotstays.com/Florida.html


He was being facetious!!!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^honestly I wasn't. Just dim. :redface:


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong with shorts, but only in their place.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there a wrong way to wear shorts?


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Howard said:


> Is there a wrong way to wear shorts?


Just like everything else we talk about, the fit has to be correct. I found an example of something that I see around my city quite often. I have no idea how they can find this at all comfortable, but for Howard here is how you do not want your shorts to look like. Also, it was not easy finding this image, I guess people may be too intimidated by these guys to snap a picture


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

60F today, took the greyhound to the dog park wearing Land's End flat-front chino shorts in navy and MTM Canclini houndstooth brown flannel shirt.

Along the way saw USPS mailmen, UPS drivers, and people taking their kids to Little League games in shorts.

Lesson: It doesn't need it to be ungodly hot to wear shorts, just not cold.

Did I look like an self-infantilizing boy? I think not; leg hair + beard + flannel = masculine.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I've read this thread with interest and disbelief.

Right now, the temperature is around the freezing point and will dip overnight to about minus 15 Celsius. That's a couple degrees Fahrenheit. 

At some point, Queen Elsa of Arendel will leave Southern Canada alone. I can guarantee you that as soon as the weather warms up sufficiently I'll be wearing shorts.

I won't wear them at work but I'll darn wear them everywhere else.

And I won't look like a little boy either.


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

Howard said:


> Is there a wrong way to wear shorts?


Good question


----------



## universitystripe (Jul 13, 2013)

I am a big proponent of shorts, but I too am a Southerner. You will listen when Summer demands it. 

I have several pairs: Nantucket Red, madras, khaki, peach, and seersucker. I would like to add a GTH pair of bright green ones, honestly. 

I almost always change into them after returning home from the office, and I live in them on weekends. Yes, I would change into a pair of chinos for a nice dinner, but the local dives are fine for shorts.

I find that LL Bean has great shorts at a great price. But I also like J. Crew and RL.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

universitystripe said:


> I am a big proponent of shorts, but I too am a Southerner. You will listen when Summer demands it.
> 
> I have several pairs: Nantucket Red, madras, khaki, peach, and seersucker. I would like to add a GTH pair of bright green ones, honestly.
> 
> ...


I have several pairs of chino shorts from Chaps, but I've noticed recently that most of my shorts are madras or seersucker. LL Bean seersucker, fwiw, is pretty great at the price point.

As I'm posting this, I'm sitting on my patio in shorts, espadrilles, and a Panama hat with a cigar, mint julep, and Spanish guitar in the background. Its a gorgeous, 75*F Sunday afternoon - you couldn't pay me to wear pants right now.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

I guess someone forgot to tell Ernest Hemingway that shorts are for man-children:


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Pan handle? Begging you mean?


The Florida Pan Handle and Southern Alabama have a reputation for shorts being acceptable everywhere... including church.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

How we determined who makes the best shorts?*





*Relevant for those who wear shorts.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

xcubbies said:


> How we determined who makes the best shorts?*
> 
> *Relevant for those who wear shorts.


I wear shorts, but don't quite get this....was content missing?


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

watchnerd said:


> I guess someone forgot to tell Ernest Hemingway that shorts are for man-children:


I suppose I should be embarrassed to admit this but I did not know that was Ernest Hemingway. In fact when I first glanced at it I thought it was my grandfather. I had no idea my grandfather looked like Hemingway.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Nobleprofessor said:


> I suppose I should be embarrassed to admit this but I did not know that was Ernest Hemingway. In fact when I first glanced at it I thought it was my grandfather. I had no idea my grandfather looked like Hemingway.


Maybe he *was* Hemingway. Ole Ernest got around...:tongue2:


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

watchnerd said:


> Maybe he *was* Hemingway. Ole Ernest got around...:tongue2:


So, did my grandfather!  He had 12 children!


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Nobleprofessor said:


> So, did my grandfather!  He had 12 children!


:devil:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

He wasn't called Papa for nothing.


watchnerd said:


> Maybe he *was* Hemingway. Ole Ernest got around...:tongue2:


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

watchnerd said:


> I guess someone forgot to tell Ernest Hemingway that shorts are for man-children:


That's a great photo of Hemingway. Assume this was at his home in Key West.

I recently read the book, "Hemingway" by Kenneth Lynn. He was a man's man, that's for sure. Drinking, women, hunting, fishing, boxing. The man lived large. And his affair with Martha Gelhorn from Collier's Magazine? Sizzling. HBO had a special a few years ago, "Hemingway and Gellhorn". Done fairly well.

I'd not walk up to Hemingway and say, "Shorts? What gives, Earnest? Shorts are for kids!"


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

Ernest Hemingway and JFK in shorts---this thread is closed. How can you argue against shorts. Can you imagine their thoughts on this thread?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

"This thread is a clear and present danger to American common sense."


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

irish95 said:


> Ernest Hemingway and JFK in shorts---this thread is closed. How can you argue against shorts. Can you imagine their thoughts on this thread?


We should keep it open at least until Friday, when Ill take receipt of a couple goodies that I can post about here :devil:


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

irish95 said:


> Ernest Hemingway and JFK in shorts---this thread is closed. How can you argue against shorts. Can you imagine their thoughts on this thread?


And they weren't even rule breakers in that regard. Shorts entered the upper-class American man's vacation wardrobe shortly (haha) after Kennedy was born.

Like tuxedos, shorts may have a time and place, but they're undeniably in good taste in the right context.


----------



## shipworthy (Jun 19, 2014)

Fran Lebowitz's fantastic interview in Elle has already gotten a mention in another thread, but this bit from it seemed too relevant to go un-noted:

"I have to say that one of the biggest changes in my lifetime, is the phenomenon of men wearing shorts. Men never wore shorts when I was young. There are few things I would rather see less, to tell you the truth. I'd just as soon see someone coming toward me with a hand grenade. This is one of the worst changes, by far. It's disgusting. To have to sit next to grown men on the subway in the summer, and they're wearing shorts? It's repulsive. They look ridiculous, like children, and I can't take them seriously. 

It's like any other sort of revealing clothing, in that the people you'd most like to see them on aren't wearing them. And if they are, it's probably their job to wear them. My fashion advice, particularly to men wearing shorts: Ask yourself, 'Could I make a living modeling these shorts?' If the answer is no, then change your clothes. Put on a pair of pants."


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

It's spring, forecast says it's going to be hot.

Going to wear shorts and short sleeves button up shirt to the office today.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

shipworthy said:


> Fran Lebowitz's fantastic interview in Elle has already gotten a mention in another thread, but this bit from it seemed too relevant to go un-noted:
> 
> "I have to say that one of the biggest changes in my lifetime, is the phenomenon of men wearing shorts. Men never wore shorts when I was young. There are few things I would rather see less, to tell you the truth. I'd just as soon see someone coming toward me with a hand grenade. This is one of the worst changes, by far. It's disgusting. To have to sit next to grown men on the subway in the summer, and they're wearing shorts? It's repulsive. They look ridiculous, like children, and I can't take them seriously.
> 
> It's like any other sort of revealing clothing, in that the people you'd most like to see them on aren't wearing them. And if they are, it's probably their job to wear them. My fashion advice, particularly to men wearing shorts: Ask yourself, 'Could I make a living modeling these shorts?' If the answer is no, then change your clothes. Put on a pair of pants."


First of all, I can't make a living modeling anything. So, that's a ridiculous argument. Second, since she is this opposed to shorts, then that settles it. Shorts are good! Wear them all the time!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

watchnerd said:


> It's spring, forecast says it's going to be hot.
> 
> Going to wear shorts and short sleeves button up shirt to the office today.


I used to live in San Mateo. I envy you.


----------



## shipworthy (Jun 19, 2014)

Nobleprofessor said:


> First of all, I can't make a living modeling anything. So, that's a ridiculous argument. Second, since she is this opposed to shorts, then that settles it. Shorts are good! Wear them all the time!


Yeah, I happily wear shorts too. I shared her quote more for her note-perfect capture of cranky New York kvetching than advocating for strict adherence to her fashion advice. Even if you don't agree with the sentiment, the style in her delivery is admirable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nobleprofessor said:


> First of all, I can't make a living modeling anything. So, that's a ridiculous argument. Second, since she is this opposed to shorts, then that settles it. Shorts are good! Wear them all the time!


Hah!

I have nice enough legs to model the shorts, but afraid my upper half is still too scrawny even by male model standards.


----------



## watchnerd (Mar 18, 2015)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I used to live in San Mateo. I envy you.


When did you leave?

I actually work in San Francisco, where it was 75 F today with a balmy breeze. San Mateo was about 80 F.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

As promised to Shaver:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Heck yeah I wear shorts :devil::


----------



## alkydrinker (Apr 24, 2012)

Shaver, do Jovans legs qualify as "dainty pins"?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Winny94 said:


> since this his thread is already derailed; how do men sit like that without squishing things that shouldn't be squished?





FLCracka said:


> ^By wearing espadrilles.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.


Shazam!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

alkydrinker said:


> ...do Jovans legs qualify as "dainty pins"?


No, but I'm a little suprised they have hair on them.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Memorial Day weekend and July 4th should be fun this year :devil::


:biggrin:


----------

